# help identifying



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

So I've been routing around the net for the past week. A freind gave me a couple of fish said they were a few months old and what not but didnt really know what they were, and i cant seem to find a picture to match what they are. I found a few that were close but nothing really concrete

Thanks in advance guys,








he's the red'sh and blue guy on the left

and heres the other one








wouldnt let me get a good picture of him but hes really dark black with blue speckles


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hard to tell from those pics could be a Jack Dempsey put not sure


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

ya i thought the black one was a jack dempsey. Looks pretty similar to a few ive seen....
Not sure about the other still tho..

I will try and get some good close up pics


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

That would help I know sometimes its hard to get a pic lol.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

ya got the wife a new camera for xmas so trying to find the best settings for takin the pictures. But the lil buggers just wont stay still lol


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

alright heres some new ones these are little better

and heres another too


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

jack dempsey and flowerhorn/convict hybrid?


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

ya i am really thinking the black one is a jack dempsey and i really hope he doesnt get too big and the for the other one. Ya i really see the flowerhorn colouring in him. But he doesn't have the forehead so definately a crossbreed. Hopefully it is bred with something thats a little smaller..I was reading that the flower horns can get up to 30cm. Thats freakin huge especially for a little 75g tank. Just out of curiousity what makes you think its a convict hybrid

Thanks tho guys in helping out figure what they are or possiblky could be


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

The Jack may end up about 30% bigger than the Lab.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

ya thats not too bad i have a livingstonii in my tank that pretty big and thick. Im thinking it'll be about the same size


----------

